# MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R defekt?



## Theoretikos (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo liebe Community,
leider habe ich aktuell Probleme durch zu hohe Temperaturen meines Prozessors.

System:
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X 8x 3.80GHz
MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
32GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL18 Dual Kit
MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R, 360mm (306-7ZW1C31-813)
Inter-Tech C-701 Panorama mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
750 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 FM Modular 80+ Gold
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 3070 Ti GAMING X TRIO Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16)
Arctic MX-4 2019 Waermeleitpaste 4g

Das Gehäuse wurde mit 6 Gehäuselüftern bestückt.
3x unten rein
3x Seite raus

Die Wakü ist oben angeordnet und pustet raus.

Das System ist mittlerweile 10 Monate alt und der Prozessor wurde zu Beginn maximal  70 °C warm.
Mittlerweile wird er beim daddeln über 91 °C heiß.  Im Benchmark Timespy fehlen mir vermutlich durch den reduzierten Takt im CPU Test 1000 Punkte. Eine aktuelle Auswertung ist im Anhang.  Wenn ich über den MSI Center im IDLE, das User Scenario umstelle, hüpft die Temperatur extrem hoch. Die Wasserkühlung wird in diesem Zuge sehr laut, aber die Kühlung ist überschaubar 

Die Schläuche der Wakü sind merklich unterschiedlich warm. Ist die Wakü defekt?

Hat vielleicht jemand ein ähnliches Setup und würde ggf. mal seine Temperaturen teilen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (25. Oktober 2022)

MSI startet Rückruf für MAG CoreLiquid 240R und 360R (Update) - Hardwareluxx
					

MSI Kanada startet einen Rückruf für MAG CoreLiquid 240R und MAG CoreLiquid 360R.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				



Guck dir das erstmal an.


----------



## Shinna (25. Oktober 2022)

Dabei gilt zu beachten, dass MSI eine ganze Menge an Seriennummern ursprünglich wohl "vergessen" hatte. Keine Ahnung wie das jetzt ist. Vll. weiß @MSIToWi da mehr.


----------



## MSIToWi (26. Oktober 2022)

Theoretikos schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> leider habe ich aktuell Probleme durch zu hohe Temperaturen meines Prozessors.
> 
> System:
> ...


Bitte ein Support Ticket auf der MSI Webseite eröffnen.
Ich fürchte, die WaKü ist Defekt und muss getauscht werden.


----------



## Theoretikos (27. Oktober 2022)

Danke für eure Antworten.



MSIToWi schrieb:


> Bitte ein Support Ticket auf der MSI Webseite eröffnen.
> Ich fürchte, die WaKü ist Defekt und muss getauscht werden.


Ich habe die Wakü bei Mindfactory bestellt. Kann ich trotzdem ein Support Ticket auf der MSI Webseite eröffnen und hast du ggf. einen Link für mich? 

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MSIToWi (28. Oktober 2022)

Theoretikos schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Wakü bei Mindfactory bestellt. Kann ich trotzdem ein Support Ticket auf der MSI Webseite eröffnen und hast du ggf. einen Link für mich?
> ...


Schau mal den unten stehenden Link, da sollte Dir geholfen werden.


			MSI System Service – Insist on the Best


----------

